# Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2017)

```
The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p>Today, we also released versions of Lr for iOS and Android that provide updated camera support.   Check them out <a href="https://adobe.ly/2q1Iso4">here</a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 / 6.10.1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Panasonic LUMIX DC-ZS70 (DC-TZ90,DC-TZ91, DC-TZ92, DC-T93)</li>
<li>Sony A9 (ILCE-9)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 / 6.10.1</strong></p>
<table width="436">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="123"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="252"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Zeiss Batis 2.8/135</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Customer reported issues resolved </strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-edit-in-photoshop-warning-message-since-update">Edit in Photoshop Erroneous Message Fixed</a></li>
<li>Fixed issue causing color cast on images from some Fujifilm X series cameras shot in CH/CL modes.</li>
<li>Fixed issue where images taken on the Fujifilm GFX 50s with top 3 extended ISOs appear over exposed.</li>
<li>Fixed issue where some images converted to DNG from the Hasselblad H6 contained a color cast.</li>
<li>Fixed issue with Hasselblad X1D images losing highlight details at high ISOs.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Known Issues </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>We have an issue where customers are unable to use the Develop module with GPU enabled.  This only occurs when using an AMD graphics card using driver Version 17.4.4 (released 4/23/2017) on Windows.  Please see this <a href="https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/rollback-driver-amd-issue.html">note</a> for more details and workarounds.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Installation Instructions</strong></p>
<p>Please select Help > Updates to use the update mechanism in the Creative Cloud app.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jopa (May 25, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom


... and introduce new bugs that will be fixed in the future releases of Lightroom, so we will never stay out of work ;D


----------



## ExodistPhotography (May 25, 2017)

> We have an issue where customers are unable to use the Develop module with GPU enabled. This only occurs when using an AMD graphics card using driver Version 17.4.4 (released 4/23/2017) on Windows. Please see this note for more details and workarounds.



Someone needs to tell them that pretty much most people can not use Lr with GPU enabled anyway due to it actually running slower.. :-/ Seriously it runs slower on my GTX 1050 in my new system then it did with my old system running 4th gen i7 CPU only.. WTF ADOBE!!


----------



## Jopa (May 25, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> > We have an issue where customers are unable to use the Develop module with GPU enabled. This only occurs when using an AMD graphics card using driver Version 17.4.4 (released 4/23/2017) on Windows. Please see this note for more details and workarounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell them that pretty much most people can not use Lr with GPU enabled anyway due to it actually running slower.. :-/ Seriously it runs slower on my GTX 1050 in my new system then it did with my old system running 4th gen i7 CPU only.. WTF ADOBE!!



That's actually my issue too. I always disable GPU on both PC and Mac otherwise it makes LR unusable. The GPU thing was their major "feature" upgrade going from v5 to v6, but it's actually total garbage and not a feature.


----------



## PavelR (May 25, 2017)

It is issue on my system too - GPU Quadro 6000, AMD 8 core CPU FX-8350 @ 4000 MHz


----------



## Diko (May 26, 2017)

My issue is mainly the DNG vs CR2 files. It is speeding up once the files are actually converted to DNG.

I have no idea how they utilize the GPU, but it could be hardly felt on my 970GTX. 

I hoped that DX12 & Vulcan would bring new core functions rewriting in order to really use that GPU (currently it is used only for display functions) since now my GPU shows 1% LR utilization. 

I am aware that it is not supposed to, but could you imagine an intel or NVIDIA CPU optimized for PS & LR? That would be huge. After all RAM & CPU are the major players - GPU is as good as not being used at all. :/


----------



## grainier (May 27, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> my new system



Your system can not be considered new if it was built before the latest Adobe update. Time to upgrade, man.


----------



## LDS (May 27, 2017)

Diko said:


> My issue is mainly the DNG vs CR2 files. It is speeding up once the files are actually converted to DNG.



Once loaded in memory, LR uses the same internal format regardless of the source. DNG may require less work to be loaded only.



Diko said:


> I have no idea how they utilize the GPU, but it could be hardly felt on my 970GTX.



My guess it is used sparingly, because converting code from using the CPU to using the GPU is not a simple task, more so because the way LR was developed before. IMHO, Adobe will need to change a lot the internals of LR to make a good use of GPUs.



Diko said:


> I hoped that DX12 & Vulcan would bring new core functions rewriting in order to really use that GPU (currently it is used only for display functions) since now my GPU shows 1% LR utilization.



Adobe has a problem: it needs to support both Windows and macOS, and deliver the same results on both. DX12 is Windows only, while macOS has Metal. Both, unlike the previous libraries, adopted a low-level approach that requires more coding effort by the developers using them (in exchange for speed and versatility).

Vulkan is cross-platform, but not well supported under macOS yet (Apple doesn't support it natively), and this is of course a roadblock for Adobe.

Anyway, LR needs mostly GPU computations, not 3D display. GPU computations are delivered by libraries like OpenCL (note the "C"). It looks it will be merged into Vulkan, but these uncertainties don't help companies like Adobe, which may prefer to wait instead of investing heavily in what could be found later to be the wrong direction.



Diko said:


> I am aware that it is not supposed to, but could you imagine an intel or NVIDIA CPU optimized for PS & LR?



No need for them. From the display image point of view, they are already optimized. For image processing, it depends on the algorithms and how they can benefit from the GPU.

If the image sizes increase again quickly, Adobe will need to speed up image processing, anyway. Maybe LR7 will be a deep rewrite, who knows?


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2017)

Why does Adobe have a "problem" properly supporting Windows and macOS? Running short of resources? Twenty years experience not enough?

Oy vey.


----------



## LDS (May 27, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Why does Adobe have a "problem" properly supporting Windows and macOS? Running short of resources? Twenty years experience not enough?



I meant Adobe will need to adopt a GPU technology that works on both, and deliver the same result. They can adopt the approach of using DX12 and Metal directly (and GPU access like nVidia CUDA, but not available on AMD), but that will imply different systems to keep in sync themselves - which is more expensive.

Or they can use a system which is available on both (OpenGL/Vulcan and OpenCL), less expensive but then they have to rely on these systems to be available and well supported on both OSes. Unluckily, Microsoft, Apple, and Khronos Group are changing deeply their technologies, especially to address the gaming industry, not the graphics one, and you have to catch up.

Sure, Adobe could do both, but as in any company it's just down to a cost/benefit analysis. I don't know what's the budget allocated for each LR iteration - hope some better competition, 4K+ monitors/videos, and 30MP+ images on cameras like the 5D4 will force Adobe to invest what is needed to improve LR GPU usage.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2017)

LDS said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Adobe have a "problem" properly supporting Windows and macOS? Running short of resources? Twenty years experience not enough?
> ...



You seem to have a handle on the tech, but I don't believe this is as much of a challenge for Adobe as suggested. The Apple/Microsoft paradigm has been with us longer than Adobe and many other software companies. Yet in the "early days," I think Adobe was considered better on Macs, so I don't really know...


----------



## pwp (May 28, 2017)

LDS said:


> .......Maybe LR7 will be a deep rewrite, who knows?


I certainly hope so. It's needed. Lr CC2015.10 performance here is weirdly erratic from day to day ranging from dazzling to glacial. It's so slow on the slow days I have to switch over to the always fast ACR in Photoshop just to output jobs on time. Same engine, same result, just a way inferior workflow. 

FWIW this is a Win10, 8 core, 32Gb, 3.6GHz, GTX770 machine. I've found that keeping Nvidea drivers, input device drivers such as Wacom and so on up to date can be marginally helpful.

-pw


----------



## LDS (May 28, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> You seem to have a handle on the tech, but I don't believe this is as much of a challenge for Adobe as suggested. The Apple/Microsoft paradigm has been with us longer than Adobe and many other software companies. Yet in the "early days," I think Adobe was considered better on Macs, so I don't really know...



Changes are always a challenge, even for big companies like Adobe. Sure, Adobe has the technical skills and the money to deliver a better LR, but large corporations are always wary of investments unless they see a big, immediate return. Some market leaders often become very conservative, unless they have very good reason to risk (Canon is not very different, often).

There are also issue like which choices will cut off which users. For example, DX12 is supported only in Windows 10. If a new release of LR for Windows required it, how many users would be cut off? Should an older technology be used instead, knowing it will be no longer supported in a few years, so you'll have to change again? These could be costly decisions, when you have millions of users. Sometimes, when not pressed, you may just wait for the market to become simpler.

Adobe also is trying to deliver the same software on Windows and Mac, because it has now a far larger user base than in the old days, and especially a software like LR may have a lot of Windows users, thereby changes need to take into account both markets.


----------

